# Thyroid nodules keep coming and going.



## adamlinds (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

I just had an ultrasound to check up on my thyroid and I'm just getting so confused. Here are the stats from my last three ultrasounds. How the heck can a thyroid change so much in this little time??? It has changed size up and down and my nodules have come and gone. So confused...could this be early hashimoto's, but I have negative antibody.

Thanks

July 19
a----------
Left Lobe: 3.7 x 1.6 x 1.0 cm
Right Lobe: 5.0 x 1.4 x 1.5 cm
Nodules: 0.8 x 0.5 cm hypoechoic nodule in left lobe, both lobes also appear coarse in texture.

Aug 23
----------
Left Lobe: 3.9 x 1.0 x 1.0 cm
Right Lobe: 4.7 x 1.7 x 2.0 cm
Nodules: Left lobe nodule has disappeared. 0.6 x 0.5 x 0.5 hypoechoic ill defined nodule seen in right lobe. Thyroid no longer coarse in texture.

Sept 13
-------
Left Lobe: 4.4 x 1.6 x 1.0
Right Lobe: 5.1 x 1.7 x 1.5
Nodules: No nodule seen, no coarse texture. Normal thyroid.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Do I see they are doing these once a month?? Why?

Your thyroid is definitely growing.

Up to 40% of the general population has thyroid nodules. These are small, nodules can come and go--it's a feature of thyroid disease.


----------



## adamlinds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the response. It is just by accident really. I have lymph nodes that are swollen as well. The first one was for neck lymph node. The second was for thyroid and the third was for lymph node, it just so happened the thyroid showed some weird findings as well.

I am a 24 year old male by the way, if that matters when it comes to thyroid nodules. My blood tests are normal (as below) and I have no antibodies, so I don't have thyroid disease. I do have Celiac Disease which put me at a higher risk. Does the situation I explained sound like a healthy thyroid or does it sound like a thyroid which will likely have issues later on? Thanks for the help!

My TSH is normal at 1.7 (range .3 - 5)
Free T3 normal at 5.2 (range 3 - 5.4)
Free t4 normal at 18 (range 12 - 24)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

adamlinds said:


> Thanks for the response. It is just by accident really. I have lymph nodes that are swollen as well. The first one was for neck lymph node. The second was for thyroid and the third was for lymph node, it just so happened the thyroid showed some weird findings as well.
> 
> I am a 24 year old male by the way, if that matters when it comes to thyroid nodules. My blood tests are normal (as below) and I have no antibodies, so I don't have thyroid disease. I do have Celiac Disease which put me at a higher risk. Does the situation I explained sound like a healthy thyroid or does it sound like a thyroid which will likely have issues later on? Thanks for the help!
> 
> ...


As you know, cancer is a possibility and I have previously recommended radioactive uptake scan and FNA (fine needle aspiration) either of the nodules, the lymph nodes or both.

What antibodies have you had tested? Any of these?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html


----------



## adamlinds (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Andros,

Thanks for the post. Yeah I took your advice and asked for an FNA, which is where the 2nd ultrasound came about. The nodule they went to FNA was gone. Then the new nodule was on the "to watch" list and it is now gone. That is why I reposted, as I was getting confused and also I noticed my thyroid lobes sizes never were consistant.

I am having a core biopsy of my armpit node (2.6cm x 0.8cm), but none of the neck. They have told me that because the appearances has a fatty hilum and that they are only mildly enlarged (2.1 x 0.7), that is not needed.

My main concern was that my doctors pushed off my thyroid after the last ultrasound being clean. When I asked about why the nodules come and go so fast and why it changes size so much, they just say to not worry as it is normal now. Just frustrated :-( Thanks for the help.


----------



## adamlinds (Jul 26, 2010)

I missed the end of your post, sorry. As for TSH/FreeT3/Freet4 I posted the numbers above. All those antibodies came back negative, except I have never had an ANA.

Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

adamlinds said:


> Hi Andros,
> 
> Thanks for the post. Yeah I took your advice and asked for an FNA, which is where the 2nd ultrasound came about. The nodule they went to FNA was gone. Then the new nodule was on the "to watch" list and it is now gone. That is why I reposted, as I was getting confused and also I noticed my thyroid lobes sizes never were consistant.
> 
> ...


You really really should have RAIU. Ultrasounds have their limitations both technology related and human related.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

adamlinds said:


> I missed the end of your post, sorry. As for TSH/FreeT3/Freet4 I posted the numbers above. All those antibodies came back negative, except I have never had an ANA.
> 
> Thanks.


So, for every single one listed except for ANA, you had 0 results? You have the copie of the lab report and that is what the result say? 0< ???


----------



## dantetila (Jul 24, 2010)

I mentioned the uptake scan to my endo, but he said my thyroid is normal and said he'll see me in a year. Sort of one reason why I hate Canada's health system, hard to get more opinions.

As far as the antibody tests go, yes I picked up a copy of all my labs, but they did not say 0, just said negative.

Thanks.


----------

